

Developers, what makes a local meetup worth attending? - fesuffolk

So, I&#x27;ve been running a local meetup loosely associated with front end development for coming up to two years. I&#x27;m very aware that there are quite a few developers locally who have never attended despite it being free and fairly up to date.<p>What would make you want to attend an evening meetup on a weeknight?
======
nagargau
Where does it happens?

~~~
fesuffolk
Its in Ipswich, Suffolk in the UK, we meet once a month near the town centre
in one of the university buildings. Could I have picked a better location?

